# Two Side PLL Recognition Competition ($10 Gift Card)



## OtterCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

*Rules*: 

Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
Input your unique username into the settings tab of this app: https://ottercuber.shinyapps.io/tsauf/
Top the leaderboard in the "PLL-Only Speedrun" mode
Don't cheat (yeah, I'm talking to you, "DDD" and "test")
*Prize*: $10 TheCubicle gift card
*Date:* 6/1 - 7/1 (#1 record on July 1st wins the prize)

**UPDATE** zzoomer has generously offered to give the prize to the #2 spot if nobody beats his record


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> *Rules*:
> 
> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
> Input your unique username into the settings tab of this app: https://ottercuber.shinyapps.io/tsauf/
> ...


My name is cuberswoop. I doubt I'll make it very far up the rankings.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

My name is nigelthecuber. I will lose.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> My name is cuberswoop. I doubt I'll make it very far up the rankings.





nigelthecuber said:


> My name is nigelthecuber. I will lose.



Since zzoomer is giving away his prize, anyone could win! Good luck!


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 1, 2022)

My name is Imsoosm. I suck at two sided recognition and I will give away the 10$ gift card if zzoomer gives it to me.


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 1, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing


my name is Swagrid and I'm beginning to realise how bad my pll recog is


----------



## Garf (Jun 1, 2022)

My name is Anthony Tindal, I used to be TheEpicCuber, and my 2-side PLL recognition is pretty decent.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 1, 2022)

my name is Bond. James Bond

oh no wait a minute

my name is Barry Allen, and I'm the fastest man alive

oh no I'll just stop


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 1, 2022)

I added a leaderboard for the competition. So far, Swagrid is in the lead:


----------



## hyn (Jun 1, 2022)

My name is hydynn. I'll just try


----------



## Cuber2s (Jun 1, 2022)

my name is CubingCuberGamer. Random letters


----------



## baseballjello67 (Jun 2, 2022)

I will join. My name is joe baseballjello67


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 2, 2022)

bro me with my fricking 1 minute 50 seconds

i will jion my name is Stock_FIsh109


----------



## qwr (Jun 2, 2022)

Jeez I don't know the G perms by letter!


----------



## SpeedCubing RDJ (Jun 2, 2022)

I’ll try I’m SpeedCubing RDJ


----------



## qwr (Jun 2, 2022)

Can you make one but for 3 sides? I feel like that's more realistic in a real solve.
Also for true speed, each case should be assigned a hotkey.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> Can you make one but for 3 sides? I feel like that's more realistic in a real solve.
> Also for true speed, each case should be assigned a hotkey.


3 sides or 4 sides would be more like vc and be suitable as a different mode. As for a single hotkey for each case, another cuber has recommended that as well, so I will definitely look into it in the future. In the meantime, please try to beat zzoomer's record. Thank you.


----------



## qwr (Jun 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> 3 sides or 4 sides would be more like vc and be suitable as a different mode. As for a single hotkey for each case, another cuber has recommended that as well, so I will definitely look into it in the future. In the meantime, please try to beat zzoomer's record. Thank you.


lol I don't even know all my PLLs


----------



## Garf (Jun 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> lol I don't even know all my PLLs


wat why are you even here if you don't know full pll?


----------



## cuberswoop (Jun 2, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> wat why are you even here if you don't know full pll?


Why would anyone ever ask that?

wat why are you here if you won't even win?


----------



## qwr (Jun 2, 2022)

Anthony Tindal said:


> wat why are you even here if you don't know full pll?


for fun 
same as why I'm on the forums in general


----------



## Garf (Jun 2, 2022)

qwr said:


> for fun
> same as why I'm on the forums in general


Makes sense.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2022)

imagine only knowing 4 sided pll recognition


----------



## Timona (Jun 2, 2022)

My name is Timona. I'm joining for fun.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2022)

Timona said:


> My name is Timona. I'm joining for fun.





Spoiler


----------



## gsingh (Jun 2, 2022)

gsingh. ill join


----------



## Justincubes (Jun 2, 2022)

Justincubes, ill join


----------



## L1meDaBestest (Jun 3, 2022)

Is anyone else getting a 0.5-1 second delay each time they input a case before it shows you the next one?


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 3, 2022)

L1meDaBestest said:


> Is anyone else getting a 0.5-1 second delay each time they input a case before it shows you the next one?


Yeah I'm getting that, sometimes I even get a 3-5 second delay (when I'm using shortcuts), and in the end I have to click on the PLL and then after a second or two it goes to the next one.


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 3, 2022)

just gimme the prize already im just that good


----------



## Imsoosm (Jun 3, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> View attachment 19484
> just gimme the prize already im just that good


@zzoomer has a bunch of sub-30


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> @zzoomer has a bunch of sub-30


man i was joking


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 3, 2022)

L1meDaBestest said:


> Is anyone else getting a 0.5-1 second delay each time they input a case before it shows you the next one?


Yes, unfortunately this ruins many of my times. I failed a sub 21 because of this


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Jun 3, 2022)

Actually haven't _really _learned 2SP, but I'll give it a go, just for fun and maybe to learn it better. My name will be IsThatA4x4


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 3, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yeah I'm getting that, sometimes I even get a 3-5 second delay (when I'm using shortcuts), and in the end I have to click on the PLL and then after a second or two it goes to the next one.


Yes, unfortunately there is a slight delay in rendering the cube, depending on a variety of factors. I'm using https://github.com/tdecker91/visualcube

If anyone knows how to preload a set of images generated by Visual Cube TS, let me know! Code: https://github.com/OtterCuber/tsauf/blob/main/app.R (see lines 114-125)

BTW, great time Swagrid!


----------



## GodCubing (Jun 3, 2022)

I think I'll try, but I might get exposed for not knowing 2 side PLL which is one of my biggest videos lol.


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 3, 2022)

20.12. When will the first sub 20 happen?


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 3, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> 20.12. When will the first sub 20 happen?


me obviously


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Jun 3, 2022)

ez


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 3, 2022)

I believe the human limit is barely sub 15. That means 0.7s per PLL. This would require INSANE consistency and experience. Only the easiest cases I can recognize in 0.7


----------



## ruffleduck (Jun 3, 2022)

After over two hours of nonstop grinding, I finally got the sub 20!


----------



## qwr (Jun 3, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Yes, unfortunately there is a slight delay in rendering the cube, depending on a variety of factors. I'm using https://github.com/tdecker91/visualcube
> 
> If anyone knows how to preload a set of images generated by Visual Cube TS, let me know! Code: https://github.com/OtterCuber/tsauf/blob/main/app.R (see lines 114-125)
> 
> BTW, great time Swagrid!


Why is this a shiny app? Write it in pure js and it'll be much faster.

Actually since you're only generating a grid of colors, you could even do it with something like js+CSS or even colored emojis like


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 3, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> After over two hours of nonstop grinding, I finally got the sub 20!
> View attachment 19503


Amazing accomplishment! Congratulations!



qwr said:


> Why is this a shiny app? Write it in pure js and it'll be much faster.
> 
> Actually since you're only generating a grid of colors, you could even do it with something like js+CSS or even colored emojis like


I'll give it a try, thanks.


----------



## Ayce (Jun 4, 2022)

Ayce, might as well try


----------



## CornerTwisted (Jun 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> View attachment 19473
> *Rules*:
> 
> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
> ...


My name is CornerTwisted, and I dont stand a chance.


----------



## qwr (Jun 4, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Amazing accomplishment! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> I'll give it a try, thanks.



I didn't really look through the code but I assume it's just a table of 4 sided recognition colors for each PLL and then you just pick two consecutive sides. I was thinking you could implement other cross colors just by switching out the side face color scheme.


----------



## fani (Jun 4, 2022)

Im the DNF-er and uhm good luck i guess?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 4, 2022)

qwr said:


> I didn't really look through the code but I assume it's just a table of 4 sided recognition colors for each PLL and then you just pick two consecutive sides. I was thinking you could implement other cross colors just by switching out the side face color scheme.


There's already a CN mode in my app. Most people aren't CN, which is why the default mode is white cross only.


----------



## GTCubes (Jun 6, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> View attachment 19473
> *Rules*:
> 
> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
> ...


My name is TheSlowCuber


----------



## Never Quit Cubing (Jun 6, 2022)

I’ll do it
Username: Never Quit Cubing


----------



## fdskljgrie (Jun 6, 2022)

Swagrid said:


> my name is Swagrid and I'm beginning to realise how bad my pll recog is


Yo swagrid, best Harry Potter character


----------



## qwr (Jun 6, 2022)

Never Quit Cubing said:


> I’ll do it
> Username: Never Quit Cubing


I'll never quit, just take long breaks


----------



## Nevan J (Jun 7, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> View attachment 19473
> *Rules*:
> 
> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
> ...


My name is Nevan i am not good at 2 side PLL recognition


----------



## qwr (Jun 13, 2022)

zzoomer said:


> I believe the human limit is barely sub 15. That means 0.7s per PLL. This would require INSANE consistency and experience. Only the easiest cases I can recognize in 0.7


That's with the game button delay and basically going in blind. I'm pretty sure top cubers can guess PLLs from blocks and known patterns in OLL (especially if the OLL is one of the cross cases / OCLL).


----------



## hyn (Jun 13, 2022)

who is Name?


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 13, 2022)

hydynn said:


> who is Name?


I have no idea. They didn't sign-up for the competition.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 15, 2022)

*Update*: Hydynn is now in the lead, having beaten Swagrid by 0.04 seconds! ("Name" has not registered for the competition and is not eligible for a prize.)


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 28, 2022)

This is a friendly reminder that the competition will close in three days on July 1st. Hydynn will win the $10 gift card, unless someone else overtakes him.


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 28, 2022)

My Name Is LukeSolvesCubes, and I will try to win


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jun 29, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> View attachment 19473
> *Rules*:
> 
> Reply to this thread with a unique username BEFORE competing, so I can contact you if you win
> ...


I’d like to enter I guess. I’ve never had a perfect run though. I’m CadenTheCuber. One idea would be, making a training mode where you can press a button to see the answer to help people like me who are learning 2 sided Pll recognition.


----------



## OtterCuber (Jun 29, 2022)

Caden Fisher said:


> I’d like to enter I guess. I’ve never had a perfect run though. I’m CadenTheCuber. One idea would be, making a training mode where you can press a button to see the answer to help people like me who are learning 2 sided Pll recognition.


I recommend using speedcubedb's excellent trainer to practice individual cases before attempting my time attack app: https://speedcubedb.com/t/pllrecog


----------



## OtterCuber (Jul 2, 2022)

Congratulations to Hydynn for winning the competition! Hydynn, please check your inbox for your gift card!


----------



## Caden Fisher (Jul 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Congratulations to Hydynn for winning the competition! Hydynn, please check your inbox for your gift card!
> 
> View attachment 19813


Congrats Hydynn!


----------



## hyn (Jul 2, 2022)

OtterCuber said:


> Congratulations to Hydynn for winning the competition! Hydynn, please check your inbox for your gift card!
> 
> View attachment 19813


tysm @OtterCuber for making the trainer and this competition, and also the gift card, even though I didn't really deserve it. Also congrats on getting sub20
oh and also thanks @zzoomer


----------

